# agri fab lawn vac to craftsman 54"deck



## buckhntr17 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey all new to the forums here. I was wondering if anyone has hooked an agri fab tow behind lawn vac to a craftsman 54" deck? if so could i get some details and pics if possible having a hard time making the adapter fit it looks like it wont. does it? or do i need a special adapter. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..buckhntr17.. I am sure someone will be able to help you with some info on this question..


----------



## buckhntr17 (Oct 11, 2011)

well i called agrifab and they have a template for sears 54" decks for 10$ the universal adapter was 40$ and the straps were like 6$ they shipped it out said it would take 2-3 days got it next day people were real helpful and knew their stuff. Really super company to deal with.  got parts cut out adapter using template followed all instructions seemed to fit nice. don't like just having straps hold it on but with my weird deck i guess ill have to make due. ill repost how it works when i use it. hope someone can use this in the future. ill try to take pics too


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Keep us updated, and we all like the pictures to go with the project..


----------

